# Velos Coffee Altrincham.



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

At last it would appear we have a new 'class' coffee shop in Altrincham, South Manchester.

Opened Monday & I visited today. Using Extract Beans with some ManCoCo, Manchester Coffee Company, guest Beans .

I first had a Macchiato . Very good flavour & well made followed by a Cortado.

Looks a good range of food which is starting up this weekend.

The coffee shop is situated within a bike shop. Repairs are done downstairs.

I always think of cycling & coffee as strange bedfellows but it seems to work well.

You'll find Velos in Moss Lane near Tesco adjacent to the, nearly completed, new Bus Interchange.

Very well worth a visit.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks Ron will try it out when I'm in Altrincham next


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

cant beat a good bike shop and coffee shop


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Will have to give it a try next time I am out on my bike. Our weekly ride goes past there.

Love Mancoco, they are just round the corner from our office in Manchester


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Actually nipped in for an espresso a few weekends ago. Lovely coffee.

Was in a rush so didn't get to stay very long but what I saw of the surroundings were great.


----------

